# Sting



## Sticky Sticker

Sziasztok.

Szeretném kikérni a véleményeteket egy bizonyos szövegrészletről. A "sting" szó jelentésére lennék kíváncsi ebben a szövegköznyezetben. Előzményként annyi, hogy egy városrészről van szó, ahonnan időnként eltűnnek emberek. 

For good or for ill, the missing person is someone all the characters are invested in. That’s not to say all the characters know each other, but they all feel the effects of this one person going missing, and the sting (or satisfaction) of a police force that won’t help.

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Bűnügyi kontextusban az alábbi definíciót találtam itt, a WR szótárban:

an apparently illegal action such as the buying of stolen goods, engaged in by undercover investigators to collect evidence of wrongdoing:
_an undercover sting filmed by hidden cameras_

Tehát kb. a bűnözők "léprecsalása" lehet a "sting" jelentése itt, de bevallom, a mondatokat így sem nagyon értem.


----------



## Sticky Sticker

AndrasBP said:


> Szia!
> 
> Bűnügyi kontextusban az alábbi definíciót találtam itt, a WR szótárban:
> 
> an apparently illegal action such as the buying of stolen goods, engaged in by undercover investigators to collect evidence of wrongdoing:
> _an undercover sting filmed by hidden cameras_
> 
> Tehát kb. a bűnözők "léprecsalása" lehet a "sting" jelentése itt, de bevallom, a mondatokat így sem nagyon értem.


Szia, köszönöm a véleményt. Igen, amerikai a könyv és nem épp egy egyszerű téma. Ez egy horror szerepjáték szabálykönyv egyik példa történetének összefoglalója. Én is találtam "sting operation" címszó alatt hasonló megnevezést. Fedett akció, vagy olyan csel, amivel bűnözőket csalnak tőrbe.
Nem igazán jöttem még rá frappáns megoldásra.


----------



## numerator

Sziasztok! Annyira megijesztett a félrefordítás lehetősége, hogy direkt emiatt regisztráltam 
Meg vagyok győződve róla, hogy itt a "feel the sting of sth" szókapcsolat a mérvadó, tehát a "csípés, csípős fájdalom" jelentés van itt használva, mégpedig átvitt értelemben.
Tehát: a személy eltűnése mindegyik szereplőt érinti valamiyen módon, és a rendőrség tétlensége/tehetetlensége _fájdalmasan érinti őket -_ bár van, akit éppenhogy megelégedéssel tölt el.
Így még értelme is van, nem?


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!
Én is numerator véleményén vagyok abban az értelemben, hogy a _sting_ olyan értelemben áll (a _satisfaction_nel ellentétben!), ami valamilyen kellemetlen érzésre utal.
A gond az, hogy még ebben az értelemben is lehet aggasztó/dühítő/kétségbeejtő, stb. az égető vagy a fent említett csípős mellett. Valószínűleg segíthet, ha a _satisfaction_ fordításával együtt mérlegeljük a szóválasztást, mert ugyan nem pontosan ellentétesek (mint pl. a hideg-meleg), de itt összetartoznak.
Sticky Sticker, te milyen nyers fordításra gondoltál?

P.S. Üdv mindkettőtöknek itt a fórumon!


----------



## Sticky Sticker

Zsanna said:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is numerator véleményén vagyok abban az értelemben, hogy a _sting_ olyan értelemben áll (a _satisfaction_nel ellentétben!), ami valamilyen kellemetlen érzésre utal.
> A gond az, hogy még ebben az értelemben is lehet aggasztó/dühítő/kétségbeejtő, stb. az égető vagy a fent említett csípős mellett. Valószínűleg segíthet, ha a _satisfaction_ fordításával együtt mérlegeljük a szóválasztást, mert ugyan nem pontosan ellentétesek (mint pl. a hideg-meleg), de itt összetartoznak.
> Sticky Sticker, te milyen nyers fordításra gondoltál?
> 
> P.S. Üdv mindkettőtöknek itt a fórumon!


Sziasztok!

Először is szeretném megköszönni, hogy ennyien foglalkoztok a kérdéssel. Tegnap este én is erre a következtetésre jutottam, azaz hogy kellemetlenül érinti őket, bosszúságot okoz nekik, habár van akit megnyugvással, elégedettséggel tölt el.

Egyenlőre így fordítottam: 

Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a karakterek ismerik egymást, de mindannyian érzik az eltűnt személy hiányának hatásait, a bosszúságot (vagy épp elégedettséget), hogy a rendőrség nem fog tudni segíteni.

De jobban tetszik numerator megoldása, miszerint " a rendőrség tehetetlensége" bosszantja, vagy nyugtatja meg őket. 

Látom Zsanna az angol verziómra is válaszolt, köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Zsanna

Sajnos csak én válaszoltam, de szerintem kétkedésre nincs sok okunk.  
Szerintem valószínűleg megengedhető numerator variációja, mert nagyon jól bevett fordulat és a mondat végét is ügyesen lerövidíti. 
(Ez a "won't help" egy kicsit csúszós talaj: nem _akar_ vagy _képtelen_ segíteni?)

Viszont előtte is lehetne egy kicsit tömöríteni talán. (Ez feltételezi, hogy elég szabadságod van a műfajt vagy az adott szöveget tekintve, de ezt te tudod megítélni legjobban.)
Pl. így:
(Persze) az összes szereplő nem ismeri egymást, de mindannyiukra hatással van/kihat ez az eltűnés: aggódnak vagy éppen elégedettek a rendőrség tehetetlensége (v. a rendőri tehetetlenség) miatt.


----------



## Sticky Sticker

Zsanna said:


> Sajnos csak én válaszoltam, de szerintem kétkedésre nincs sok okunk.
> Szerintem valószínűleg megengedhető numerator variációja, mert nagyon jól bevett fordulat és a mondat végét is ügyesen lerövidíti.
> (Ez a "won't help" egy kicsit csúszós talaj: nem _akar_ vagy _képtelen_ segíteni?)
> 
> Viszont előtte is lehetne egy kicsit tömöríteni talán. (Ez feltételezi, hogy elég szabadságod van a műfajt vagy az adott szöveget tekintve, de ezt te tudod megítélni legjobban.)
> Pl. így:
> (Persze) az összes szereplő nem ismeri egymást, de mindannyiukra hatással van/kihat ez az eltűnés: aggódnak vagy éppen elégedettek a rendőrség tehetetlensége (v. a rendőri tehetetlenség) miatt.


Igen, van azért mozgásterem. Nem is annyira fontos, hogy képtelenek-e, vagy nem hajlandók-e segíteni a történet szempontjából. Az ilyen játékok esetében karaktereknek nevezzük a megszemélyesített szereplőket. Köszönöm még egyszer a segítséget. Valószínűleg még összefutunk a fórumon.


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon szívesen.   
Ez a karakter nekem egy kicsit idegennek tűnik, de ha ez a bevett kifejezés ilyen esetben, akkor jó. Az szerencse, ha el lehet kerülni ezt a nem képes v. hajlandó problémát.
Fussunk!


----------

